# Which do you prefer...



## cooker613 (Jan 19, 2019)

a searzall or a heat gun for final browning after a Sous Vide cook? Or something else?


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 19, 2019)

I did use searzall on a dozen thighs yesterday. It does work good but takes some time. Never thought of my heat gun.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 19, 2019)

Cast iron or vortex in the webber


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 19, 2019)

cast iron on a very high propane flame...smoking hot....


----------



## nanuk (Jan 19, 2019)

try one of these?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 20, 2019)

I really like the searzall!
Al


----------



## dr k (Jan 20, 2019)

I got this for Xmas.   I can also use for melting ice, weeds, searing, starting charcoal/wood if needed, clean grates before cold smoking.


----------

